# Anyone Used Or Heard Anything About A Yamaha Ef240



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

shopping for a generator looking at Honda eu2000 or a YAMAHA EF2400iSC. Yamaha has 400 watts more output but also cost and weighs a little more


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

thunderstruck said:


> shopping for a generator looking at Honda eu2000 or a YAMAHA EF2400iSC. Yamaha has 400 watts more output but also cost and weighs a little more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a Honda EU3000is. I had considered a 2000 with an eye toward adding another 2000 later - you can link them together. In researching and talking to people (dealers and folks) I felt the 3000 was the quieter way to go. The 3000, at full load, is actually rated as being a decibel or two quieter than the 2000. And though the noise from either one is about the same amount as two people having a normal conversation, linking the two 2000s together then makes that four people conversing.

This summer a family across the way from us at the campground ran a 2000 while I ran my 3000. I heard his over mine but when I approached his generator, I couldn't hear mine. The 3000 has a deeper sound while the 2000 is a bit higher and whinier. I'm very happy with the Honda - either will be great, but the 3000 runs the AC if needed. It is heavy though.

I don't have any experience with the Yamaha. Someone in here has one though. I saw pictures of it on ramps he built to load it into his pickup.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Someone in here has one though. I saw pictures of it on ramps he built to load it into his pickup.


If I'm not mistaken, that is Y-Guy.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guys was a 2800 with battery boost. I think he even said it was for sale at one point because the land yacht he has now has a built in gen.

Do look at the specs. Just as Honda makes a quite series of generators they also make a louder ones. Yamaha does the same but I do not remember which one the Yamaha EF series falls into. If it is one of the quite ones you will be happy with the performance.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

thunderstruck said:


> shopping for a generator looking at Honda eu2000 or a YAMAHA EF2400iSC. Yamaha has 400 watts more output but also cost and weighs a little more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a new ef2400iSC. I can't give you a whole bunch of information as it is still sitting in my frontroom. Seems to be well built and for me not bad to move or carry. My wife would have a problem moving it.

I might throw some oil in it tonight and run it. Is there something specific you would like to know about it ?


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> I have a new ef2400iSC. I can't give you a whole bunch of information as it is still sitting in my frontroom. Seems to be well built and for me not bad to move or carry. My wife would have a problem moving it.
> 
> I might throw some oil in it tonight and run it. Is there something specific you would like to know about it ?
> [snapback]56527[/snapback]​


I would like to know if the Yamaha 2400 can run the A/C. I have been looking for a generator that could run the A/C if need be(with no other load of course). The Honda 2000 sounds like it is a crowd favorite but I don't want to haul two of them around just in case I need to run the air. I have seen some of the literature on the Yamaha 2400 and they claim that it can safely run a 13,500 BTU A/C but I haven't heard from anybody first hand to see if that claim is true.
Any other comments or reviews on the unit after you have tested it would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

I have the Yamaha 2800 and it runs the A/C fine. The noise out put was only about 9dcb higher than the honda. I believe the weight is around 64 pounds. It's a great generator and will be plenty for your outback.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL "Land Yacht" - no respect I tell ya no respect.

I've had the Yamaha and still have it, great genset if you ask me. The Yamaha line comes with some extra features that Honda charges extra for, things like wheels and 12v charger. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. So far I've kept this one as an emergency back up at home and used it for some off site work when I needed power tools.

The generator ran the AC just fine. The boost feature of the Yamaha draws extra power from the battery when things like the AC start up and need the extra surge of power.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had the Honda EU2000i for almost three years now and its a great generator but not if you want to run the AC. I got mine when we had our popup and no AC. If I were buying now I would probably go with the Yamaha 2400 since they claim it will run a 13,500btu RV AC. It's about $300 more than the Honda EU2000 but $300 less than the EU3000. I also like that its smaller and half the weight of the Honda EU3000.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Rob,

OK here is the scoop.

I got home tonight and moved the generator out of the front room. I put in oil and gas. It started up just fine. Second pull I think. Very quiet, I am used to hearing a standard coleman and it was silent compared to it. I believe the db is close to the 2000.

Here is how I tested the A/C. The trailer batteries were hooked up and charged. Nothing turned on except for the things you can't turn off. propane sensor and microwave light etc. I plugged the trailer in to the running generator. I grabbed the remote turning it on to cool, 63 and fan high. The 13,500 started right up. I could barely hear the generator which was right outside the trailer next to the 120 plugin.

So yes the EF2400iS starts and runs the 13,500 on a 21RS. I turned on a few lights and it worked just fine. I forgot to try and start the water pump up. I assume the fridge would have been too much to ask from it









I purchased the EF2400iS because it claimed it could start/run most 13.5k A/C units. I assumed it would work with newer A/C units versus older models. The dry weight is 72 lbs but with the handles it has it was very easy to move around and I am not that big. It looks like you could probably put casters on it pretty easily. Nice aluminum frame ( matches the outback ). Looks like a boom box without speakers. If you needed to run a second one in parallel for some reason it has that option also.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's a nice little unit. Very tempting. Here's a link to buy it for $1199 with free freight. Buy a Yamaha 2400ic Don't know if that's the lowest price, but it seems OK given the lowest prices I have seen for a 2000.


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> Rob,
> 
> OK here is the scoop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on the test run. I am glad to hear that it will cover the A/C. I like the size, weight, features, and price of the EF2400iS. We aren't looking for a generator that will run the whole rig at once, the few times that would be necessary doesn't justify the cost or weight of a bigger gen for us. 
Thanks again for the product review.
Rob


----------



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

Just ordered one tonite I'll let everyone know how it works out


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

I bought a yamaha 2400is before I left Alaska. It worked great. Quiet, ran the AC with no problems.
By the way the honda israted at 1600watts max 2000.
The Yamaha is rated at 2000 wats 2400 watts max.
And like the Honda you can hook 2 of them together.

I am not bashing on the honda. It is a great generator also, but for $200 more I got no doubts on if it would run the AC. Plus the Honda dealer in Alaska has zero customer service.


----------

